
Uber acquires dockless bike-share startup Jump for $100M - sethbannon
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/9/17213994/uber-acquires-dockless-bike-share-jump
======
clay_the_ripper
I think the argument that these bikes clog up the sidewalk or are going to be
a nuisance is pretty silly. Undoubtedly if that becomes more of an issue there
will be laws and regulations around where you can lock up your bike (as there
already are). More bikes means less cars, less subway crowding and generally
more transit options in cities that are becoming increasingly dense. Cars just
don’t make as much sense as bikes do. Look at the toll that parking, roads,
traffic, noise and pollution that cars create. I think these bike options are
(generally speaking) good.

